# Im back into pygos agian..Thanks Harvey



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Well thanks to Dr. Exum i have pygos again, i ran out on ya guys..lol

here is a couple to show off, thanks to a great member, Dr. Exum.........
sorry, i havent posted pics in here since the upgrade, school me on how to post em correctly, thanks


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice fish!

Just post your pictures so that they are in a column, not side to side.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice fish great pickup

more pics would be nice


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

coutl said:


> nice fish great pickup
> 
> more pics would be nice


looking good....

I miss them already...

someday....... I will have a mixed group again....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you have great start already.......besides, you have jesus the monster rhom to be proud of


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice pygos assclown. welcome back!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

nice pickup...goodluck


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome again....another group shot


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah I've been wondering what ever happened to you. nice fishies. glad to see ya back


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Great set of pygos u got there.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah I've been wondering what ever happened to you. nice fishies. glad to see ya back


yeah i hid in a corner of my house and slept for a while.....lmao
thanks bro


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice mixing...








Any serious fight btw. them?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the typical chasing and one of my pirays got a fin nip, but they traveled 3 hours in a tub, so its going to take some time to aclamate them into the new tank.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------

